# Wohin zum Uferangeln auf Tropenräuber?



## ragbar (2. November 2018)

Ein neues Urlaubsziel muß es jetzt sein.
Bedingungen sind Strandnähe, warmes Wasser, Sonne und Sand. Mach Vorschläge, sagt Madame.
Norwegen kannste vergessen. Zu kalt. Alles klar.
 Ja, wohin denn dann?
Ich hatte mir immer vorgestellt, so mal vom Ufer aus mit Poppern und diversen anderen Köder ähnlicher Art mittelgroße Fische, also solche, die schon größer als Rheinbrassen sind,mit schwerem Spinngerät zu fangen, während ich Madame sicher und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht in einem Strandkorb sitzen weiß.

Auf Big Game vom Boot hab ich nicht so ne Lust. Es muß Selfmade-Angeln sein, möglichst ohne Gefahr durch Überfälle, Krokodil-Hai- Giftzeugs oder sonstwas sein.

Beim Ziel und der Zeit flexibel, hab ich noch nichts gefunden, wo wir die o.g. Parameter vorfinden, ohne auf  üblichen Angelausfahrts-Boote/ansonsten maues Angeln am Ufer Angebote zu finden-
Bitte um Vorschläge

Viele Grüße
Erik


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2018)

Ägypten


----------



## u-see fischer (2. November 2018)

Wie wäre es denn mit 1 Meter großen Mahi Mahi vom Ufer aus?

Wie und wo erfährst Du hier.


----------



## Marco74 (2. November 2018)

Florida!  Tolles Inshore DIY angeln! Kayakguides sind auch nicht teuer für das erste Mal und du findest hier Berichte ;-)
Und jede Madame, die Shopping mag, kommt mit. Dazu ist Florida noch sehr sicher.
Ich würde ja auch gerne mal nach Costa Rica (Snook, Jacks, mit Glück sogar Roosterfish)


----------



## Andal (2. November 2018)

Madame in die Tropen schicken und nach Norwegen fahren.


----------



## nostradamus (2. November 2018)

Tropen und warme länder = Spinnen Schlangen krokos etc
Warme länder bedeutet immer irgendwelche gefahren!

Ansonsten kann ich mich krallblei nur anschliessen!


----------



## Forelle74 (2. November 2018)

Hallo
Mexico, Insel Holbox.
Ein Traum zum Fischen.
Tarpon ist dort der Hauptfisch der auch vom Ufer gefangen wird.
Ich hatte damals zwar nicht das Glück einen zu fangen,aber dort haben einige Urlauber welche gefangen,  auch vom Ufer aus.
Mir gingen mehrere verschiedene Arten dran die auch Spaß gemacht haben.
Pass aber auf Rochen auf die es dort zahlreich gibt.

https://www.aardvarkmcleod.com/blog/isla-holbox-mexico-great-tarpon-reasonable-prices/


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2018)

Jo prima, das sind ja schon mal ein paar Ansätze.


----------



## Salt (4. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit 1 Meter großen Mahi Mahi vom Ufer aus?
> 
> Wie und wo erfährst Du hier.


Wobei sich das mit dem Sand hier sehr in Grenzen hält.
Das gilt in Europa aber eigentlich für alle guten Reviere. Bluefish & Leerfish an Sandstränden fällt mir da noch ein....rund ums Mittelmeer oder auch Marokko, falls das nicht schon wieder zu gefährlich erscheint.

Grüße aus Lanzarote


----------



## rhinefisher (4. November 2018)

Hi!
In Florida ist das Uferangeln sehr populär - deshalb gibt es auch eine erstklassige Infrastruktur.
Das ist so ganz nebenbei auch ein sehr schönes und interessantes Land.
Günstig ist es auch.. .
Petri


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. November 2018)

Ich schließe mich den Florida-Fans an. Flüge günstig, Mietwagen auch bezahlbar, Urlaubs-Feeling top. Überall warten Angelmöglichkeiten und starke Fische. Falls Madame gerne am Strand liegt, kannst Du in der Welle stehen und angeln


----------



## Schulle01 (21. November 2018)

Komm nach gambia!
Günstige Preise! Sonne Strand und beach ausreichend vorhanden. Red Snapper ganzjährig mit dem Popper möglich. Baracuda, Tarpon und diverse croaker je nach Saison!
Kriminalität ist verschwindend gering. Schlangen und Spinnen an der Küste so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Habe in drei Jahren nur eine gesehen und die war harmlos und mit unseren ringelnattern vergleichbar.


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. November 2018)

Schulle01 schrieb:


> Komm nach gambia!
> Günstige Preise! Sonne Strand und beach ausreichend vorhanden. Red Snapper ganzjährig mit dem Popper möglich. Baracuda, Tarpon und diverse croaker je nach Saison!
> Kriminalität ist verschwindend gering. Schlangen und Spinnen an der Küste so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Habe in drei Jahren nur eine gesehen und die war harmlos und mit unseren ringelnattern vergleichbar.




Das hoert sich sehr interessant an  hast du weitere Details ?


----------



## Schulle01 (21. November 2018)

Denke du schickst mir am besten ne PM .ich beantworte dann gerne alle Fragen. Hier in Gambia ist das Internet leider nicht so leistungsfähig wie in Europa. Längere antworten brauchen teils Tage oder lassennsichngar nicht versenden.


----------



## Lorenz (21. November 2018)

Hi,
wäre Gambia auch für eine selbstorganisierte Tour interessant? Also mit einem Mietwagen die Küste hoch und runterfahren und am Strand campen? Wie steht es denn um die Stückgrößen bei den Tarpon vom Ufer? Bei irgendwelchen Angeltouranbietern sieht man ja bekanntlich immer einige Monster, auch aus Gambia, aber wer weiß von wann die Bilder sind und wielange die dafür fischen mussten...


----------



## Schulle01 (21. November 2018)

Tarpon in Küstennähe wiegen ca 50 LBS. Es sind immer mal grössere Fische dabei. Um die richtigen Spots zu finden braucht man schon einige Erfahrungen.  Das ist nicht so einfach. Auch Bonefish und Permit kann man immer mal wieder spotten und auch fangen. Aber auch hier muss man den richtigen Platz,  die richtige Zeit finden und man braucht auch etwas Glück und ruhiges Wasser. Wenn du weitere infos suchst, schick mir ne PM.


----------



## Schulle01 (21. November 2018)

Ach ja, Monster Tarpon gibt es hier. Hab vor einem Jahr einen toten Tarpon im Wasser treibend gefunden, der war sicherlich 300 LBS schwer. Gehen auch ab und zu an den Haken. Aber eigendlich nur an einer speziellen Stelle im river Gambia und die ist nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen.


----------



## ragbar (21. November 2018)

Seeeehr interessant!


----------



## salmon Wim (3. Dezember 2018)

War jetzt ein Paar Mal auf einer Honeymooninsel vor der Kueste von Guinee Bissau.... schicke mir ein pm


----------

